# [EVDL] Simovert Parameters



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a full list of parameters for the Siemens Simovert
and an explanation for what they're for?
I have a problem where the controller is turning off if I floor the
accelerator or if I am going over like 20mph or something and hit the
break activating the regen (which by the way is awesome! )
I am thinking that I still have something in the parameters limiting
current or something.

I have the Ibat_Max_Pos and Ibat_Max_Neg set to 280 amps, but right
below that there are two parameters Ibat_Red_Pos and Ibat_Red_Neg that
are set to 10 amps and I haven't a clue what they are for... anyone
know?

Yeah, there are a lot of things you can change.. but that did jump out at me.

Thanks,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Tehben,

In Siadis, take a look at your recent errors. Main Menu, option 5. That 
should point you in the right direction.

Off the top of my head, I would look at parameters 420-425

For cutting out under hard throttle:

420 Vbat_undervolt If your pack sags below this voltage, the contactors will 
open.
421 Vbat-Min is the voltage that the inverter will try and maintain by 
cutting back on power. If this is too close to the setting of parameter 420, 
the voltage will dip below parameter 420's setting and the contactor will 
open anyway.
422 Vbat0-Min is the voltage that the inverter needs to restart.

For cutting out during regen:

423 Vbat0_Max is the maxium voltage that the inverter will restart.
424 Vbat_Max is the voltage the inverter will try and maintain by cutting 
back regen current. If this is too close to the setting of parameter 420, 
the voltage will climb above parameter 425's setting and the contactor will 
open.
425 Vbat_Overvolt If your pack goes above this voltage, the contactors will 
open.

Hope this helps,

Cliff
www.ProEV.com



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "tehben" <[email protected]>
To: "EV mail list" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, December 15, 2007 5:25 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Simovert Parameters


> Does anyone have a full list of parameters for the Siemens Simovert
> and an explanation for what they're for?
> I have a problem where the controller is turning off if I floor the
> accelerator or if I am going over like 20mph or something and hit the
> break activating the regen (which by the way is awesome! )
> I am thinking that I still have something in the parameters limiting
> current or something.
>
> I have the Ibat_Max_Pos and Ibat_Max_Neg set to 280 amps, but right
> below that there are two parameters Ibat_Red_Pos and Ibat_Red_Neg that
> are set to 10 amps and I haven't a clue what they are for... anyone
> know?
>
> Yeah, there are a lot of things you can change.. but that did jump out at 
> me.
>
> Thanks,
> -- 
> Tehben
> '90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
> 'hElix EV'
> Website: www.helixev.com
> evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tehben,

Missed this part of the question:

>
> I have the Ibat_Max_Pos and Ibat_Max_Neg set to 280 amps, but right
> below that there are two parameters Ibat_Red_Pos and Ibat_Red_Neg that
> are set to 10 amps and I haven't a clue what they are for... anyone
> know?

You can wire a switch that will allow you to have a second setting for 
maxium amps. You have normal in acceleration and regen set to 280 amps, you 
have the REDuced setting set to 10 amps. Without the switch wired, the 
Ibat_Red_POS and NEG will not effect anything.

Cliff
www.ProEV.com



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> You can wire a switch that will allow you to have a second setting for
> maxium amps. You have normal in acceleration and regen set to 280 amps, you
> have the REDuced setting set to 10 amps. Without the switch wired, the
> Ibat_Red_POS and NEG will not effect anything.

Ahhh... ok.

Thanks for the info, I will check it out.

-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's called "husband - wife" switch ;-)



> ProEV wrote:
> > Tehben,
> >
> > Missed this part of the question:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmm... I messed with those parameters last night and really screwed it
up. Now It cuts off if I touch the accelerator 
Does anyone have a suggestion for the parameters with a pack of 26 12v
batteries (312) ?

I want to set everything for the most impressive performance 

Thanks,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225




> ProEV <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi Tehben,
> >
> > In Siadis, take a look at your recent errors. Main Menu, option 5. That
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tehben,

It does sound like your throttle pot settings are off, not performance
related ones. Read the voltage on wiper with Siadis (on screen) at
fully released position and 100% throttle demand position. Say,
it will be 0.9V and 3.8V. If you keep default dead zones at 0.22V,
(parameters 312 and 313) set Acc_ped1 (310) to 0.95V and Acc_ped2
(311) to 3.7V for this case. 314 and 315 meant to detect wire break
off of the pot, set those beyond measured voltage limits + half of
dead zone + some margin, e.g in this case if minimum voltage on wiper is
0.9V half dead zone is 0.11V so 0.79V is lowest expected wiper voltage.
So if you set 314 to, say, 0.6V, as soon as this voltage is reached
(which can only happen if positive wire to the pot breaks), main
contactors will drop off.

Hope this helps,

Victor



> tehben wrote:
> > Hmm... I messed with those parameters last night and really screwed it
> > up. Now It cuts off if I touch the accelerator
> > Does anyone have a suggestion for the parameters with a pack of 26 12v
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Tehben Dean wrote:
> >
> > Hmm... I messed with those parameters last night and really screwed it
> > up. Now It cuts off if I touch the accelerator
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Hmm... I messed with those parameters last night and really screwed it
> up. Now It cuts off if I touch the accelerator 

Opps.

> Does anyone have a suggestion for the parameters with a pack of 26 12v
> batteries (312) ?

It has been a while since I worked with lead acid but when we worked with 
Hawker Cyclons, I think we used...

1.5 volts as the lowest voltage sag per cell we wanted under full load. So 9 
volts for a 12 volt battery.
1.75 volts per cell as empty under no load. So 10.5 for a 12 volt battery.
2.50 volts per cell for charging. So 15 volts for a 12 volt battery.

The fairly 'idiot' proof setting would be use the 273 volts (10.5 volts * 
26) for Parameter 421 and 234 volts (9 volts * 26) for Parameter 420. The 
car will slow (not give you full current) if the voltage drops below 273 
volts under load but will not shut down unless the voltage somehow drops to 
234. I would set parameter 422 to 273 volts as well so the car will restart 
as long as the voltage is above your no-load minimum.

These setting are for some powerful advanced lead acid batteries (and I may 
be remembering them wrong), so check for your batteries. If you are really 
daring, you can drop Parameter 421 lower. This will allow you to sag your 
batteries lower but will not give you any warning if you drive them down to 
empty (use all your amp-hours).

For regen, most lead acids are fairly forgiving. A little overvolt just 
warms them up. I would be tempted by 390 volts (15 volts*26) for parameter 
424 but 400 volts is the hardware overvolt cut off. So start at 385 volts 
for parameter 424 and 395 volts for Parameter 425. If the contactor opens 
under hard regen, then drop parameter 424 by 5 volts steps until it stops 
happening. I think we found we had to have a 15 volt gap between parameter 
424 and 425.

Parameter 423 to 395 volts to restart.

These setting should get these parameters back in the right area but use the 
status/error messages to try and pinpoint the problem. As others pointed 
out, the accelerator pedal setting could be the problem.


Cliff
www.ProEV.com


>
> I want to set everything for the most impressive performance 
>
> Thanks,
> -- 
> Tehben
> '90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
> 'hElix EV'
> Website: www.helixev.com
> evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225
>
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys,
I did something (not sure how smart it was) I used the option in
SIADIS and reset all the parameters to default... my thinking was that
I could then just set up my voltage (parameters 420-425) and hopefully
everything else would be about right (this is after I messed it up)
but now I can't start the inverter and I can't figure out what is
wrong...
...also when I open SIADIS and go to the Display Instruments the
screen with the different options is not showing up, It used to so I
remembered how to go to the edit parameters and stuff but I can't see
the little thingie in the bottom right hand corner that tells whether
there is a fault which is annoying because I can't see why the
inverter won't start...
To top this all off it is about 15=BA F outside and it 's not real
comfortable to use a keyboard 

...anyway, hopefully I can figure this out.

Thanks,
-- =

Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://evalbum.com/1225





> ProEV <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Hmm... I messed with those parameters last night and really screwed it
> > > up. Now It cuts off if I touch the accelerator
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

When I go to the Error Buffer and look at the last 15 errors they are
all Break_Pedal (about 5 of these) and Para_BreakPedl or something.
Is this why it won't start? What does this error mean?

Thanks,
-- 
Tehben
'90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
'hElix EV'
Website: www.helixev.com
evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Tehben,

SIADIS has a nice feature that makes sure your throttle is not on when you 
try and start the car. The contactors will not close if your throttle 
AccPedRel is not 0%. This is to avoid the car leaping forword when you 
switch it on.

I do not know if the contactors will close if your brake pedal is on. Take a 
look at whether BrPedRel is 0%.

The brake pedal works the same as the accelerator pedal. Reread Victor's 
post for details:

<Read the voltage on wiper with Siadis (on screen) at
fully released position and 100% throttle demand position. Say,
it will be 0.9V and 3.8V. If you keep default dead zones at 0.22V,
(parameters 312 and 313) set Acc_ped1 (310) to 0.95V and Acc_ped2
(311) to 3.7V for this case. 314 and 315 meant to detect wire break
off of the pot, set those beyond measured voltage limits + half of
dead zone + some margin, e.g in this case if minimum voltage on wiper is
0.9V half dead zone is 0.11V so 0.79V is lowest expected wiper voltage.
So if you set 314 to, say, 0.6V, as soon as this voltage is reached
(which can only happen if positive wire to the pot breaks), main
contactors will drop off.>

The different parameters that you are interested in may not be displaying on 
your Display Instrument screen. You can easily add them by pressing 'D" 
while in the Display Instrument screen. Find the parameter that you want to 
display and then go to the 8th (for analogue display), 9th (for digital 
display) and 10th column (for binary display). With the curser in the 
appropriate column, hit <enter> and a star will appear. This means a display 
of that parameter will be added to your Display Instrument screen.

Good luck,

Cliff
www.ProEV.com





----- Original Message ----- 
From: "tehben" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, December 18, 2007 4:45 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Simovert Parameters


> When I go to the Error Buffer and look at the last 15 errors they are
> all Break_Pedal (about 5 of these) and Para_BreakPedl or something.
> Is this why it won't start? What does this error mean?
>
> Thanks,
> -- 
> Tehben
> '90 Toyota 4x4 Pickup
> 'hElix EV'
> Website: www.helixev.com
> evalbum: http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1225
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Tehben,



> tehben wrote:
> > Thanks for all the info guys,
> > I did something (not sure how smart it was)...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> > tehben wrote:
> > > Thanks for all the info guys,
> > > I did something (not sure how smart it was)...
> >
> ...


----------

